# What's the weather like where your at?



## ottawafm (Apr 11, 2015)

What's the weather like where your at?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 11, 2015)

Partly sunny with a chance of drivel.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 11, 2015)

Sunny and HOT. It's 74F (about 23-24C I guess) and the sun is gracing us with its rays.


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 11, 2015)

Here in ottawa, ks, it's 70 and at night between 40-50 most nights.


----------



## Kal (Apr 11, 2015)

Aberdeen WA 45 and wet.


----------



## Maxx Power (Apr 11, 2015)

Sacramento, CA hot and sunny with a cool breeze


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Apr 11, 2015)

ottawafm said:


> What's the weather like where your at?



http://www.weather.com/


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 11, 2015)

That's nice, Boyofmetal. What do you want to do that? Like I'm psychic, like I know where your at! lol!


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Apr 11, 2015)

Most people have location info in their profile, no need to create a thread about it:


----------



## Art101 (Apr 12, 2015)

boyofmetal said:


> http://www.weather.com/


http://www.noaa.gov/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2015)

boyofmetal said:


> Most people have location info in their profile, no need to create a thread about it:
> 
> View attachment 20974



agreed. this doesn't add much information of relevance to StP.


----------



## ottawafm (Apr 12, 2015)

You know lately alot of people sign up, but no information on them! I'd like to request that you make location mandatory then! Otherwise quit bitching about puddly shit!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2015)

ottawafm said:


> You know lately alot of people sign up, but no information on them! I'd like to request that you make location mandatory then! Otherwise quit bitching about puddly shit!



the location field _is _mandatory you dumb shit. i've had enough of your useless posts and stupid bullshit. banned.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 12, 2015)

How I like to get my weather:




Have a great weekend!


----------



## Odin (Apr 12, 2015)

That is the best one of those cards I think I have ever seen... thank you for that post... mmmmmmmmm....saved/


----------

